# Questions about the streaming service



## Doug Crow (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm a new Model 3 owner, and currently have Apple Music on my other devices. I'm considering replacing Apple music with the streaming service (slacker radio, or whatever it's called) provided it gives me all the functionality Apple Music does. 

A couple things stand out. While I seem to be able to access a wide variety of music, podcasts, and radio stations, I've not been able to figure out how to arrange my music into playlists like I've done with apple music. Is this possible? Do I need to buy some premium service? 

Also, is it possible to also put the streaming service on my phone and other devices? 

I'm happy to pay for music, but I want one service for all my devices. 

Thanks, 

Doug


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Doug Crow said:


> While I seem to be able to access a wide variety of music, podcasts, and radio stations, I've not been able to figure out how to arrange my music into playlists like I've done with apple music. Is this possible?


I believe the answer is "no".

My undestanding is that the car provides you with a basic slacker account, which basically gives you access to stations, but does not allow you create playlists. So you may want to keep your current service and use bluetooth streaming with your phone to play music.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

You have to have the premium slacker account....

You then must sign into your personal premium slacker account in the car (scroll all the way down.... the sign in is at the bottom of the page)..

Then through the website interface, you can then formulate playlists which should transfer to the car.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

Simple answer is, Slacker Radio SUCKS!
You will not get all the functionality you have on Apple Music or Spotify. There is a premium level on Slacker that is $10 a month, which you can also use on your phones/tablets, you cannot create custom playlists all works with "Stations" which are "curated to your taste"


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Personally Apple Music is too important so I just stream it from my phone.


----------



## Doug Crow (Aug 7, 2018)

So if premium slacker radio doesn't let you make playlists what does it give you? No ads?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Doug Crow said:


> So if premium slacker radio doesn't let you make playlists what does it give you? No ads?


there are no ads in the Slacker service you get with Tesla. I'm not sure what they designate it as, but it isn't basic.

for a free streaming service I can't complain at all since there are no commercials and we have unlimited skips. you can make channels of only artists you like with a PLUS account which costs $29.99 for a year. it isn't going to play the songs you want in a specific order - but you can add a ton of artists you like and get songs by them in your channel - then use thumbs up/thumbs down to get more of the songs you like by those artists. there are a few filters to really narrow it down.

also, you'll get a "favorites" channel with all the songs that you give a thumbs up too on various channels.

I really can't complain about Slacker at all since it is included.


----------



## Doug Crow (Aug 7, 2018)

There is some kind of sunset date on it being free though right? Like a year?


----------

